# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Ceiling Height

## mutation999

Can someone tell me what is the minimum height requirement for a ceiling in a habitable room in NSW.
And at what point in the room is the measurement taken?
Lowest point?
Average height? 
What? 
Rgds 
Ross

----------


## Claw Hama

Hi Mut, you need to get yourself a copy of the BCA Building Code of Australia. I think you have to have an average of 2.4m, lowest point can be quite low I think but you need to get the BCA and check it out or check with a BCA consultant and get the info from them. You have to be careful when reading the BCA because it can offten be misinterpeted. Good luck.  :Rulz:

----------


## DvdHntr

2.1 for kitchens, 2.4 for living areas

----------


## Pulse

As DvdHntr said 2400mm average for habitable rooms (bedrooms, lounge) 2100 for kitchen, bathroom, WC and storage areas. 
Sloped ceilings are OK but you need to check the BCA for the exact wording to determine average 
Pulse

----------


## mullfitz

I have a Skillon Roof one side is 2.7 and one 2.4
I want to drop the rafters to go into the frames so that means height would be 2.2 to 2.6 
Would that pass

----------

